# Maytag dryer drum won't start when hot



## dmdonnay (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a Performa Maytag Dryer Model # PYG2000AWW. When the unit is cold, it will start and run fine. After the first load is done and the dryer is still hot, I put a new load in from the washer and all I get is a load buzz but the drum won't spin. I can start the drum manually and then quickly shut the door and it will work.
I have already replaced the belt as the unit is over 10 years old. Could it be the solenoid or the motor? How can I test to see what might be the problem?
Thanks!


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Definately the motor, the buzz is the sound a motor makes when it has what is called a "Locked Rotor".


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yup. motor .


----------

